# Happy hunting!!!!



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be up for my yearly trip on the 16th...... Even though there seems to be stuff being found now, I still know it's early....I have reports of lots of dandelions in yards, but lilacs have not bloomed yet in my areas.....ill be up for about 6 weeks this summer also, so I'm excited for the summer mushrooms and walks in the woods!!! May all your bags overflow with morels!!!! Happy hunting, and don't forget to check for ticks!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

looks like u will be coming at a good time, good luck


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

sarahrose - Welcome back to the valley, your timing is pretty darn good this year. Six weeks this summer will be a treat for you also. good luck and have fun.


----------



## fun-guy (May 14, 2014)

Found my first ones of the year this morning, about 25 shrooms total...3 yellows and the rest small to larger Greys , so ya its early yet. I am in southern Mn. around Mankato


----------

